# can i use a pond filter in a tropical fish tank



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi im getting 5 x2 x 2 fish tank wich has no filteration with it, but i've got a new fishmate 10000 uv filter with a 2000lph water pump from a job i did a while ago and was woundering wheather i could use this for the tank 
thanks matt


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

Filled up with the right media, I believe they can be used as all filters are are a place for water to flow over media and thus clean the water. As long as you can get a syphon to the filter and a pump back up it should work. Some of us turtle keepers have "filters" which are just buckets of Alfagrog with a pump to pump it back to the tank :lol2:

Tell us if you can get it working and what you need for it as I may try it myself


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yup, you can, just make sure if there's a powercut that you have enough volume left in the tank to take any water that sucks back into the tank...Actually it would be best to go and research 'sumps' - similar principle...The 'bucket' with afragrog is effectively a sump too - but a great cheap way to make them: victory:


----------

